# cyprexx



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a quick question.Does anyone know the required locking knob codes for cyprexx in New York?Correct me if im wrong but I thought each state has a standard code they use ex 6. . .7.Just wondering because I would like to stock up before we start working for them this week.Thanks Steve


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

Depends on the client. Fannie Mae does random key codes now.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

You would do well to try and contact the coordinator you are going to be working for before you spend money on locks. I know they are all random codes here.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

In our Area they are random key codes and the only securing we do is basically a padlock to the garage or outbuilding. Sometimes we might do the regular locks if the broker missed changing one out. Here the brokers do all the lock changing as we do FNMA properties. You might get other types of work from them besides FNMA so call your coordinator and ask


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe they have went to random codes all over. I have never seen a "standard" code for all states.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah I just got 16 cases of different lockset codes so I can stop calling Swift for HELP


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Yeah I just got 16 cases of different lockset codes so I can stop calling Swift for HELP


What your not re pinning yet?? I haven't bought any locks in ages. Just rekeying the existing....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Yeah I just got 16 cases of different lockset codes so I can stop calling Swift for HELP


16 cases? Don't tell me you're jumping back into P&P headfirst :wallbash:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Yeah I just got 16 cases of different lockset codes so I can stop calling Swift for HELP


I don't mind  I'm ready to order again today or tomorrow.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

OH Heavens YES I'm jumping back into P&P!!!! The pay is soooo *great*!

oops back to reality :confused1:

We do lockchanges for brokers and normally go through a couple cases a week. I went through 1.5 cases today alone on 11 homes.


----------

